# Here is a pole barn with a nice wood stove. Couldn't get insurance with the wood stove.



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a bad day.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Did you save the stove?


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Must have been hot as heck, the tires are melted clean off the loader even in the mud.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

That was my BIL's building. It was 60 x 140. Ahead of the loader is my combine. When the tires and 120 gals of fuel went that was a bit warm.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I know a couple of guys on here know Bruce. This is one of the main farms where we hold the disabled veteran's hunt.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, we had a house burn several years ago during construction. When the trim was delivered it was set to close to a pot heater. The painters turned up the heat and left for the night, at 6:00 the next morning when I showed up to light the heater the frame around the front door window was running down the door and the knob was so hot it was glowing. I called the Fire department and watched them spray it he front window with water. Next it was like 500 gallons of gas was poured on the house, instant flames when the air hit it total loss if 5 minutes.

Hope you had insurance on the equipment at least!


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Any idea on the cause? Thanks for the providing land for Veterans to hunt also.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Dang Plugger.
Awful goins ons.
Hooray no harm physically to anyone ....But still quite a loss.
.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

hommer23 said:


> Any idea on the cause? Thanks for the providing land for Veterans to hunt also.


 No idea on cause, the inspectors went through pretty thoroughly and werent able to determine origin. There were half a dozen tractors, a combine, and a dozer that were inside.


----------

